# Exploratory laparoscopy with excision of falciform ligament



## pnezezon (Feb 13, 2009)

Does anyone have a suggestion on what to use for the above surgery?  The patient developed a hematoma on the falciform ligament after a laparoscopic colectomy and the doctor had to go back in and remove the falciform ligament.

Thanks,
Paula


----------

